# mounts for a 95 dakota 4x4 extended cab 318



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

ok i have a home meade blade and a 95 dakota pu now i need to attach the two of them togather what is the best way to do this any pictures of what other people did would be amazing i was thinking of eather a hydro lift and manual side to side or a winch lift with manual side to side


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, home made blade, huh? Presumably, you want to home-made the mount and lift frame as well? What you might want to do is take a LOOK at the kits available for your truck and/or similar, including UNIVERSAL kits, and replicate one.

For example;
Dakota 97+: http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/52368.pdf
Universal Standard: http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53043.pdf
Universal Light: http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53044.pdf


----------



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

exactly what i was thinking ha ha ha thanks for the liks


----------



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

hmmm was wondering if this would work square tubing added to the fame and some smaller square tubing that would slide into th tubing on the frame with a pin to hold it in place than weld a piece of tubing up to the hight of the hood on each side 2.5 inches in front of the bumper and one across add an electric winch and bolt a push frame to the mount so it will hinge any ideas? of course ill need a few cross members but that looks like the easiest way and the cheapest??


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Its impossible to know what you have in mind with that description. If you could draw some pictures and post them, that would make it much easier to envision.

One thing I would suggest, however, is not to waste time with a winch for lifting it. You can pick up an old e46 (lift only) or e47 (lift and angle) for dirt cheap.


----------



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

jasonv;1537188 said:


> Its impossible to know what you have in mind with that description. If you could draw some pictures and post them, that would make it much easier to envision.
> 
> One thing I would suggest, however, is not to waste time with a winch for lifting it. You can pick up an old e46 (lift only) or e47 (lift and angle) for dirt cheap.


perhaps i have forgot to mention this is a V blade oops i got into think it was better during the manufacturing process for what i am doing with it sooo with that in mind i will add pictures


----------



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

here is my drawing


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok, your drawing skillz suck a**, but I think I get the gist of what you're doing. Its effectively what most commercial designs are like.

I do suggest that you rig it up for a hydraulic lift. I promise you that a winch will be no end of problems. You can do either something like an E46 (two wires -- high current motor lift, and low current drop/float), or just a belt driven hydraulic pump, a cylinder, and a couple of valves.

For this, the lift frame requires TWO cross members, one for the cylinder base, the other to attach the lift arm.


----------



## murphys223 (Nov 19, 2012)

thank you verry much and yes my drawing does suck ass lol


----------

